# Hi All



## Ray (Dec 17, 2004)

I'm new to MartialTalk; fascinating stuff.

I'm a kenpoist, having received my shodan in 1989 under Dale Pettit (Paker style) in West Valley, Utah.  Currently living in a small town in southwestern Iowa.


----------



## D_Brady (Dec 17, 2004)

Welcome to MartialTalk, :ultracool 

Lots of great stuff here, if you get a chance check out the archives.

Dan.


----------



## KenpoTess (Dec 17, 2004)

Welcome to Martial Talk Ray 

Alot of great people here and a plethora of Information~!

Enjoy 

~Tess


----------



## jfarnsworth (Dec 17, 2004)

Welcome! We always need more Kenpo people.


----------



## shesulsa (Dec 17, 2004)

Greeting, Ray, and welcome to MartialTalk.  There are a lot of Kenpo folks here.  Always good to greet another.

 Have a look around, enjoy your stay and happy posting.

 GK


----------



## TigerWoman (Dec 17, 2004)

Welcome to the forum, Ray.  First thing I did was research all the back threads. Enjoy. TW


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Dec 17, 2004)

Hi, Ray!  Welcome.


----------



## still learning (Dec 17, 2004)

Hello, Welcome to this site...enjoy the many info's....Aloha


----------



## Aleem (Dec 17, 2004)

Hey, welcome to the forums! Hope you enjoy it here


----------



## Ceicei (Dec 17, 2004)

Welcome!  Do you plan to return to Kenpo or currently training in Iowa?  I'm also a kenpoist, located in Lehi, Utah.  Enjoy your time with us and looking forward to more posts from you!

  - Ceicei


----------



## Lisa (Dec 17, 2004)

Hey Ray, enjoy your stay! 

 (corny I know, but all I could come up with on short notice!!)


----------



## Vadim (Dec 17, 2004)

Hi Ray! Welcome to Martial Talk forums. :asian: 

-Vadim


----------



## jjmcc (Jan 2, 2005)

Hello And Welcome


----------

